# villas vs. timeshare



## rynker (Nov 29, 2007)

We've been researching french polynesia for summer 2009.  We've gotten information from a company for villa rentals that include villa, private pool, private butler, hired car, for a great price.  I know it would be cheaper with an exchange through RCI or II, but are the units with an exchange as desireable as a villa with the other perks?  We're talking  about 2100 us for a week with a private villa, butler, car.  Opinons and experiences would be greatly appreciated.
Deb


----------



## brother coony (Nov 30, 2007)

I love villas over reg. rooms, but RCI also has villa exchanges, Dont know about french polyneisa (never been there) Got extra vacation 3 bedroom villa in the Dominica Republic privite pool and maid that made only breakfast thru RCI, 
 before we bought at Sandals  Jamaica traded tor 2 bedroom villa also with privite pool All inclusive,if you wanted your own Butler you had to pay extra. the butler brings your dinner breakfast ect. to your ville and do all the setup. 

 So check with RCI see if they have any timeshare with villas in the French Polyneisa that you could trade into, remember you bought timeshare to save on vacation,so give RCI exchange or other exchange Co. like SFX a shot first befor spending extra money,


----------

